# It was raining all day so



## Grumpy Gator (Jul 31, 2017)

_I spent the time surfing the net and found these,_




_16" Heavy being turned for OD and bored in England for WW1. Last shot turning shell casings. Love that hat...**G**_


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 31, 2017)

Look at the size of the face plates!


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jul 31, 2017)

Love that last pic , might print that one and hang it on the shop wall.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 1, 2017)

_And a few more,_
_


	

		
			
		

		
	
                               Patent Print 1883.                                                                                    
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
                        Mobil machine shop         ...**G**_


----------



## Alittlerusty (Aug 1, 2017)

Pretty ingenious little setup on the mobile machine shop


----------



## wawoodman (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't know if that's a mobile machine shop. I'm sure I've seen that picture captioned as a salesman's display unit.


----------



## Zathros (Aug 2, 2017)

wawoodman said:


> I don't know if that's a mobile machine shop. I'm sure I've seen that picture captioned as a salesman's display unit.



Its mobile all right. See the hinge at the back of the bottomplate.
Once seen it working in à machine museum here in Rotterdam NL



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 2, 2017)

_Now that's what I call a shop crane..._
_


	

		
			
		

		
	
 **G**_


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 2, 2017)

and look at the size of the vice in the foreground ...


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 4, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> and look at the size of the vice in the foreground ...


Yeah, there's four of them in the picture.  They must have them mounted in each bay so a mechanic doesn't have to walk a half mile to get to one to use. I bet it would total a Mack truck if it hit one, too!


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 4, 2017)

I wonder what the army helmet looking thing is?


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 4, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I wonder what the army helmet looking thing is?


An old wash pot came to mind.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2017)

LOL I was thinking a big spittoon 
yuk


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, based on the classic 1931 Erector set Hudson loco model, I'm guessing it's either something called a steam dome or sand box.  Looks more like the steam dome from the attached Erector Hudson parts breakdown.  Definitely wouldn't want to drop it on your toes.

Bruce


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 5, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> I wonder what the army helmet looking thing is?


Probably a pot full of molten lead .


----------

